# Neo pro opinions



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

can"t find much about any reviews or test on the Neo Pro carbon frame would welcome any opinions from first hand experience on this frame ... would be looking at a traditional one not sloping in 56 or 57 thanks to any who respond. comparisons to a Macro or a Colnago C-50 very helpful...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Even if it is made for comfort the amount of the frond end flex is just annoying on my size 60 Neo Pro.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

interesting i have been on most of those Italian passes but on a motorcycle!!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

something is better than nothing


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Smokva, Are you still in love with your Neo-Pro? And does anyone know how many NOS stock Neo Pro's are in shops, and maybe in the De Rosa factory itself still waiting to be to sold? I am considering buying a Neo Pro.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

enac, yes Neo Pro is still the bike I ride and enjoy, and I'm not looking for anything new. I will ride it at least few years more or till it breaks which I hope will not happen. Would I recommend it? No, I would not...I think it is too soft and that there are many better bikes.


----------

